# Rescues of the month June 2012



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-

_*Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue is in need of donations for a puppy they have in Rescue, her name is Crystal. She needs surgery due to a liver shunt. *_

_*This would be a great time to make a donation to either of the featured GR Rescues.*_


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the June GR Rescues


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the June 2012 GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

bumping up, I just started volunteering with them


----------

